# how to get rid of under eye wrinkles?



## riotlove (May 18, 2010)

i recently finally realized i have wrinkles under my inner corners of my eyes. they're not bags and my eyes are only puffy when i cry and only dark if i'm severely sleep deprived but these stupid wrinkles have got to me now.

what are the best eye creams for this? i'd PREFER something cheap but if not i'll have to deal. or even if you know where i could get samples to try them first(ie if sephora or mac carries them i can get a sample to see if it works for me) it'd help a lot.

i'm only 21 and i swear it's like a mid life crisis.

tia


----------



## VIC MAC (May 18, 2010)

Dermalogica Age Smart eyecream is wonderfull, and otherwise I think L'oreal does a nice eyecream in the low cost range too. Mid life crisis......then you'll only be 42 years old sweetie.....*LOL*


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 18, 2010)

Since you are 21 the wrinkles are probably from dryness. Anything moisturizing should help really.


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2010)

try patting some olive oil or castor oil on them before you go to bed.. see if it helps


----------



## WhippedCrm (May 30, 2010)

I love frownies! they are serious miracle workers! ITA about a moisturizing eye cream too


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 2, 2010)

try Rosehip Oil


----------



## katred (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Since you are 21 the wrinkles are probably from dryness. Anything moisturizing should help really._

 
I second that one.


----------



## riotlove (Jun 7, 2010)

quite lovely that i never got notifications that this thread was replied to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'll have to find where i can get dermalogica. i thought sephora had it but my quick look didn't find it. also do you know which loreal one is good? 

i got a dove eye cream as an extra in a swap and have been using it. it says it's to brighten the eye area and give moisture but maybe it's not enough or maybe it'll take longer? i've been using it about a week with no improvements.

i'm scared to put oils by my eyes because i wear contacts. olive oil and me don't get along(the smell bugs me) but would castor oil or rosehip oil harm contacts? obviously i'd probably only use it at night when i'm not wearing them or days i don't wear my contacts but still i like to cover all bases.


----------



## katred (Jul 8, 2010)

Things that brighten under the eye don't tend to have a lot of ingredients that will moisturize, so maybe you need something that's stronger in that regard. Honestly, any drug store brand "anti-wrinkle" eye cream is probably going to give you what you want. 

If what you're seeing are expression lines (it doesn't sound this way, since these usually occur at the edges of the eyes- if you need to check, just smile and see where the lines form), you'll want something that will relax the skin and give it a break from flexing. A cream with Myoxinol, or any derivative of hibiscus, would help this, as would a sparing application of any topical anesthetic- things normally used to numb bug bites or even toothache.


----------



## riotlove (Jul 8, 2010)

hmm yeah i've been using a clinique eye cream and it's done nothing to those wrinkles. i am scared they're just permanent now


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 9, 2010)

i have the same little under eye wrinkles too! help help help! lol 

what moisturizer/eye creams?! lol i'm sticking by this thread too!


----------



## ruthless (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VIC MAC* 

 
_Dermalogica Age Smart eyecream is wonderfull, and otherwise I think L'oreal does a nice eyecream in the low cost range too. Mid life crisis......then you'll only be 42 years old sweetie.....*LOL*_

 
Ha My dad was well into his 50's and still calling it a "mid life crisis" he stopped when I asked him if he planned to live to 110


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 21, 2010)

giving this thread a bump!

need some under eye wrinkle cream/under eye circle concealer too lol


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 21, 2010)

If you have a Sally's Beauty Supply around you go check the Dermactin-TS products. They have an amazing collagen plumping eye cream. It's like $12 for a 1oz tube. It get's rid of circles too, I really love it and already purchased a back-up! I'm young also and this cream is super moisturizing, they do say wrinkles at a young age are from dryness. This stuff will plump ur skin right up and it keeps the area moisturized and smooth. It's not greasy and is great under makeup. I use it in the am and b4 I go to sleep. I wear contacts too BTW lol and it doesn't irritate my eyes.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes! Me too!!! I've been noticing tiny little wrinkles under my eyes and they're really bugging me. I'm going to try the Sally's rec and see what it does.


----------



## jasikamarshel (Aug 16, 2010)

When washing your face with a cleanser, avoid the eye area,the cleanser is harsh on the delicate skin and will tend to dry it out more, making your under eye wrinkles deeper and worse,hen removing eye makeup, use an eye makeup remover only,this step alone will reduce aggravating your under eye wrinkles,An eye makeup remover is specially formulated to melt off that hard-to-get-off mascara and yet be gentle to your skin,Baby oil is gentle and can be used, but if you are prone to acne, invest in an oil-free makeup remover to prevent breaking out along your cheekbones,avoid applying creams on the eyelids and the inner corners of your eyes,this prevents eye irritation,started to banish your under eye wrinkles.


----------



## riotlove (Aug 16, 2010)

most of that is preventative over banishing. just like you should only go inwards on the under eye out on the brow bone. meh.


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 19, 2010)

Vitamin C is amazing for undereyes. I use a serum morning and night, and I moisturize with a creme that contains it too. My skin loves it! It brightens, smooths, and just makes your face look so healthy.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 23, 2010)

Just FYI eyecreams take a long time to work. like, weeks.

  	my favourites are the rexaline hydra eye zone cream and korres quercetine and oak eye cream.


----------



## claire87john (Feb 17, 2013)

- Grate raw potato, squeeze the juice and apply the juice under your eyes for 10 minutes. Alternatively, you can also place thin slices of potato on your eyes (with them closed) every night before you retire. This is one of the most popular and time-tested home remedies for dark circles.

	- Include a lot of green leafy veggies in your diet. Also include food rich in Vitamin A and E.

	- Indulge in some kind of exercise like walking, jogging. Yoga, especially pranayama is known to improve skin health.

	- Take two thin slices of cucumber and place them on your eyes. This removes the puffiness and cools the eyes - Dip cotton in rose water and place them on your eyes.

	- Reduce salt intake in your food. Excess salt encourages fluid retention and leads to puffy eyes.

	- The area under your eyes has very sensitive skin, so never use chemical bleach.

	- You can also place used tea bag (cold) on your eyes which helps lessen the darkness - Avoid exposing your skin to harsh rays of the sun. Especially for the eyes, wear sunglasses whenever you step out in the sun

	- Apply an eye creams containing vitamin K and retinol. Dark circles may be caused by a deficiency of vitamin K. Regardless of the cause, however, skin creams containing these two ingredients reduce puffiness and discoloration significantly in many people. Long-term daily use seems to have the greatest effect.


----------



## smokeyrose (Feb 19, 2013)

tacobelle88 said:


> try Rosehip Oil


  	I know this reply is a bit older but I would be interested to know if anyone has seen improvements in undereye wrinkles by using rosehip oil? I know rosehip oil is a favored oil for the face by many, so it might be worth a try.


----------



## macattack77 (Feb 19, 2013)

I've also been experiencing undereye wrinkle appearance (I think they've been developing for a long while, I just never noticed, and I never used preventative anti-aging products in my 20s- stupid!).  Most reviewers of eye cream products seem to agree that nothing really banishes wrinkles permanently, but they can reduce the appearance by moisturizing and plumping up the skin.  So keep that in mind- chances are, nothing is going to totally reverse the wrinkle process (sad) but you can reduce their appearance and slow their development process down.

  	Some popular cheaper hits: L'Oreal as someone mentioned (I used the Revitalift eye cream at one point); Olay Regenerist Eye Lifting serum is another popular drugstore brand, though I've never tried it.  

  	I also think, given your age, something like Clinique All About Eyes will be enough.  If you live near a sephora you can get a free sample.  IF you don't, you can buy any product from sephora.com or clinique.com, and both sites have a good return return policy (Sephora's is longer though)

  	Other stuff I've used:
  	-Burt's Bees Naturally Ageless Serum.  some people have had great results with this, but I never noticed any change to my smile or eye lines. It contains some essential oils mentioned in this thread, like rosehip oil.  I wear contacts and never had an issue with it in that respect.

  	-Origins Plantscription Eye Treatment.  Moisturizes nicely, but no far haven't noticed it taking effect on my wrinkles!

  	-Clinique Anti-Gravity Firming Eye Lift Cream. I stopped using this after only a week because it felt too heavy, and I discovered it contained parabens, which I am trying to avoid!!!!  FYI, if parabens is s concern for you (a chemical preservative that there's a lot of debate over whether or not it's safe to use) they are in almost every drugstore anti-aging product, and a lot of higher end stuff too, so keep an eye on ingredient labels.

  	-Ole Henriksen "Truth Is In the Eyes" serum- I literally just started using this last night; it's already taken action against my milia (little undereye bumps that form usually due to a heavy undereye cream but I've always had them); I will see if it does anything for my undereye wrinkles given more time.


----------



## claire87john (Feb 24, 2013)

"smokeyrose" I wouldn't recommend rosehip oil.. but then again I wouldn't recommend anything other than an eye creams for that area because it is just too delicate!


----------

